# 9 Week old Puppy W/ Parvo Day by day



## Carter12

I have always owned large breed dogs and have been very careful with them. However I recently purchased a new puppy (Carter) as a companion for my year old puppy (Caleb). I live in China and a lot of things get lost in translation. I have always understood the severity of Parvo and have been very cautious. 

When I bought Carter I immediately took him to the vet for an all clear before taking him into the house with my baby Caleb. Vet tested with swaps and all came back negative. I request vaccinations and was told he had to be in my house for a week before he could receive vaccines.

10:00pm The day before first symptoms began, came home from work puppy was sleeping peacefully made my way into the bedroom to take puppies out for evening walk. We return home both dogs eat. Once we lay down I notice that Carter is not as active as he had been the previous two days with us. He goes to sleep on the floor next the bed.

*Day 1 Tuesday Symptoms show *
2am We go downstairs to take my oldest dog outside. When we return around 30 mins later I again notice that my normally active puppy is more cuddle bunny and sluggish than his **** on wheels self. About 3 am he vomits for the first time I clean the mess readjust him on the sheet on the floor thinking perhaps he at too much or the new dog food didn't agree with his stomach. 20 mins later he vomits yet again I once more clean the mess but begin to focus more intently on the puppy as does my older dog. 10 mins later he vomits again. During this time continues to stand and follow me around when I begin to clean his vomit and get mops and whatnot tail waging. We all go to sleep at about 4:15 around 5 I wake because I smell something not a strong odor but not a normal smell either. There is diarrhea on the floor from the puppy. I go to get the mop and bleach and Carter (puppy) sits by the stairs waiting. I know something is really wrong at this point. He had diarrhea two more times followed by a solid but mucus filled turd. At around 9:45 as I finished getting dressed the puppy showed a desire to eat and drink. By 10am we are sitting in the vet office (both dogs though they are separated) Swap test confirms Parvo. After the initial panic for my older dog Caleb who I was informed was not as vulnerable to the virus due to vaccinations and age. I refocused on Carter who while moving about not as active as normal in what I would say was a more lethargic manner. The vet drew blood to check his levels and he was immediately place on an IV cocktail that included: *Metronidazole Sodium Chloride *Inj. 0.2% 250ml, *Synulox RTU* inj. 10ml, and *Amoxicillin Clavulanic Acid*(175.0 mg) for Systemic Infection | Oral | 12.5 mg/kg * 4.60 Kg =57.50 mg. I decide to have the vet keep both dogs, Carter for treatment and Caleb so I could thoroughly bleach my house. Carters vitals: Heart Rate: 180, Respiratory Rate: 26, Temperature: 39.3 C, Capillary Refill Time [In Sec.]:less than 2 sec. His white blood cell count is high.


----------



## Carter12

*Day 1*

Called vet around 9 pm and was told that Carter was howling and whining but had not had any further vomiting or diarrhea and was drinking on his own. Caleb however did not show any desire to eat.


----------



## blackshep

Best of luck to you and your pup, I hope he rallies. Parvo is one nasty bug that I hope I will never have to deal with. Good for you for catching it so quickly that can be the difference between life and death.


----------



## Carter12

*Day 2*

Day 2 Wednesday
Bleached all surfaces, toys and clothing/sheets as well as crates. Went to the Vet to get Caleb (older dog) and check on Carter (10:15am) I could hear him clearly even though he was two floors above me in the infirmary. Caleb had eaten breakfast after playing with his favorite nurse. Carter had still not vomited any further nor had he had diarrhea. The vet assured me that was a good thing even though he was not out of the woods yet. He told me better that he was urinating than vomiting or diarrhea. He was also still drinking on his own. At 10:26am I saw him, he jumped on the glass and began to scratch while whining. They told me he had been at that all night and that it would be better if he were calm so his body could focus more on healing than adding more stress. I took Caleb (older dog) home. At 11:30am I returned to the vet office with a shirt that I had worn often, I then showed them how to stuff the shirt with paper to make a makeshift pillow. Carter immediately calmed down and was quite. Carters vitals: 
Temperature: 38.2 C, Heart Rate: 104, Respiratory Rate: 60
Capillary Refill Time [In Sec.]:less than 2 sec. White blood cell count was high, he is alert and very active spinning in circles and sitting up. 

At 9:45pm I return to the vet clinic. Instantly I notice a huge change. Carter is not active at all. I hold him wearing a white shirt thus easily bleached. He can not seem to hold his head up at all. He seems very weak but alert he is able to track me with his eyes. Carter seems utterly exhausted. They tell me that they have fed him twice 20ml over 4 hours, he hadn't had a bowel movement nor had he vomited. Carter stood and moved about his cage and I noticed swelling in the paw with IV in it. I asked was that normal they told me that perhaps before he calmed down he may have dislodged the needle from the vein so they would switch the IV to the other leg. His temp hasn't increased and all of his vitals are holding steady. They will do a blood draw in the morning. He will be given another 20ml of wet soft food at 12am. He went back to sleep head on my shirt before could I leave the room. Carter seems to develop his symptoms at night so if he can make through I will be more optimistic. It is a very scary sight! IV is pump operated and on a continuous drip


----------



## LifeofRiley

Hi Carter12,

I just want to say that I think that your detailed day-by-day posts (including treatment protocols and vitals) will be very helpful to people who visit (or search) this forum looking for information about parvo in the future.

Thank you for that!

I hope your sweet pup pulls through! Sending well wishes your way.


----------



## vom Eisenherz

I've never fed my parvo pups until the first 48-72 hours is past and they show interest in eating on their own. If they're that down and out (and they can be nearly comatose and still pull through), I just keep in mind that they can go weeks without food, but need electrolytes and hydration. I give them sub-q fluids several times per day, hourly enemas with a special tea I made, and plenty of electrolytes via Pedialyte, but their guts are going through an awful lot and I don't think digesting food helps. The body needs to fast to heal. Their intestines are shedding...food isn't what they need. They need rest and fluids and meds to prevent secondary infection. 

I use Parvaid and make tea with it also, and between the enemas and sub-q fluids, I haven't lost one yet (knock on wood). I hope I never have to do it again, but I pulled 3 through with no crazy vet bills. 

When they're better, I start with little bits of cooked liver and white rice, canned chicken and white rice, progressing to ground beef and rice and a probiotics until they're back on track. 

Best of luck to your little pup. Visit him often! Depression and confusion at being in the hospital will not help, so the more time you can spend with him, the better. I cuddled mine a lot. It seemed to help. My vet hates to hospitalize parvo pups; he firmly believes if the owner is at all medically-savvy, the pups are better off at home under their owner's care and following his instructions than in an unfamiliar place.


----------



## Saphire

vom Eisenherz said:


> I've never fed my parvo pups until the first 48-72 hours is past and they show interest in eating on their own. If they're that down and out (and they can be nearly comatose and still pull through), I just keep in mind that they can go weeks without food, but need electrolytes and hydration. I give them sub-q fluids several times per day, hourly enemas with a special tea I made, and plenty of electrolytes via Pedialyte, but their guts are going through an awful lot and I don't think digesting food helps. The body needs to fast to heal. Their intestines are shedding...food isn't what they need. They need rest and fluids and meds to prevent secondary infection.
> 
> I use Parvaid and make tea with it also, and between the enemas and sub-q fluids, I haven't lost one yet (knock on wood). I hope I never have to do it again, but I pulled 3 through with no crazy vet bills.
> 
> When they're better, I start with little bits of cooked liver and white rice, canned chicken and white rice, progressing to ground beef and rice and a probiotics until they're back on track.
> 
> Best of luck to your little pup. Visit him often! Depression and confusion at being in the hospital will not help, so the more time you can spend with him, the better. I cuddled mine a lot. It seemed to help. My vet hates to hospitalize parvo pups; he firmly believes if the owner is at all medically-savvy, the pups are better off at home under their owner's care and following his instructions than in an unfamiliar place.


Is this something you run into alot with your puppies?


----------



## vom Eisenherz

No, as stated, _I hope I never have to do it again, but I pulled 3 through with no crazy vet bills. _


----------



## Saphire

vom Eisenherz said:


> I've never fed my parvo pups until the first 48-72 hours is past and they show interest in eating on their own. .


Phew....it was the above that made it sound like a regular occurrence.


----------



## huntergreen

i hope i never have to deal with parvo.


----------



## madis

I hope we never have to experience this, I'm so sorry. Keeping you guys in our thoughts 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Redberry

Poor thing  I hope he feels better


----------



## Msmaria

I hope to hear good news soon. Poor puppy. Isnt there someone else going through this parvo with a yojng pup somewhere else on the forum?


----------



## Carter12

*Day 3*

Day 3 Thursday
So went to see Carter at around 4am he began to vomit all the food that he was given previously which was around 40ml. He then had diarrhea at 9:17am again it was food. There was no blood present in vomit nor the diarrhea. His vitals I was told had not changed drastically in either direction. I thought he would be in the same condition however I was wonderfully surprised to be greeted by an alert and standing Carter. He was even holding his head up on his own, which was made difficult by the protect collar that kept him from gnawing on his IV. He began to heave at 11:42 and vomited water, or clear liquid again no blood was present. He seems to do better on an empty stomach as far as behavior and energy level. To keep him calm I placed a freshly worn t-shirt in with him. He calmed down instantly and snuggled and nipped at the shirt. I had the vet begin to give him water by a needle less syringe, thus making it easier to see how much fluid he was orally taking plus the collar was adding weight and at his weaker moments holding his head up is a struggle. At 11:58am he drank 10ml before turning his head in rejection of further liquids. He began to nod off as I left. 
Heart Rate: 110, Temperature: 37.4 C, Respiratory Rate: 32, Capillary Refill Time [In Sec.]: less than 2 sec.
At the 4:05pm the Doctor ran his blood work (CBC) his red blood cell count was low which they told me was a sign of anemia. (I attribute this to him being sick and not getting a steady iron source and as such not overly concerned) They tell me all his other levels are normal and that his vitals are holding steady. 
I arrived for my evening visit at 9:41pm. In an effort to brace myself for a repeat of the previous evening I asked how he was before seeing him. I was told he was weak, however he was again standing on his own but there was soft stool around him not what I would call outright diarrhea but not solid, firm sample. There was no blood present. I noticed that there was food in the bowl for him and not a little but quite a bit. I began to calculated the time he had been sick and figured there had not been a full 24hr period where food had not been given. As the night nurse was on duty I will have to speak to the vet tomorrow about this. Carter is standing and moving around the cage. As the nurse changes the cage pads he places Carter on the floor and he begins to walk around with his tail waging. He comes to the glass and looks at me, he is fully alert and aware. He sits by the nurses foot looks up at him before giving into the weight of the collar. Once his head is down he begins to nibble on the nurses foot. He is then placed back in the cage where he goes up on his hind legs in protest. He whines and yowls a bit I tell him to stop he hears my voice and calms down. I go in to him but tonight I can't hold him due to the fecal matter that is now present ( I have my older pup Caleb to consider). I do scratch his head a while talking to him softly. I coax him into drinking another 15ml of water. He settles and goes to sleep. I go with the night nurse to see his test result print out. I am concerned when I see that while his white blood cell count is in the normal range is on the low end of normal. Carter's red blood is low. I asked what does it mean that the white blood cell count is lowering. I am assured that it in the normal range, so it is ok. (I am big on being proactive no so much on the reactive) Because he has begun to vomit and had diarrhea today they have extended the window to watch him to six days instead of the normal 4 ( I blame the early feeding really). I asked if the side affect of any of the medicine he is currently on is nausea. I was told no, but I will research it myself just to be sure... it could be a translation issue though they speak English fluently and I speak passable Mandarin. The nurse told me that there is no reason for anti nausea medicine as he is not violently ill in either manner. I am optimistic that if I can get the doctor to understand my point of view on the feeding situation Carter's recovery rate might increase. 
Carters evening vitals Heart Rate: 102, Temperature: 37.3 C, Respiratory Rate: 32, Capillary Refill Time [In Sec.]: less than 2 sec. Physical appearance wise he seems fine, but when I touch him I can feel bones protrude. He has, however, gained .45kg or 1lb.


----------



## Carter12

*Why I write in detail*

I chose to document in detail this process 1 because I am scared and til I have him home will continue to be 2 because when I was searching for information on what to expect or the virus's progression in a very young GS or any GS there was no information. I got the symptoms and a lot about death but not details of what I would see. I didn't really know home treatment was an option. (for me it really isn't due to Caleb being present and the puppy not trained to go in a certain area.) I hope this helps some people and perhaps sets some people at ease. Personally I can handle a bad situation if I have a range or know what to expect. I am grateful for all the support, well wishes, and the advice. I believe getting medical help within the first 5hrs of his symptom onset maybe the thing that saves him.


----------



## Saphire

I am eagerly looking at this thread each day hoping to read your puppy is doing well and on the road to recovery.

Pulling for you!!


----------



## Carter12

*Side Effect*

According to my independent research the possible side effects of *Metronidazole Sodium Chloride *are diarrhea, vomiting, loss of appetite, and nausea. (but this is in people couldn't find the canine version) The possible side effects of *Synulox* are nausea if taken on an empty stomach and diarrhea (as this drug is only administered to animals was able to find canine version quickly). So the drugs that are used to help fight a secondary infection may be the cause and considering that there is no smell to stool or vomit, and there is normally a rotten smell to the diarrhea associated with Parvo, it makes sense. I have yet another concern to present Carter's vet in the morning. But now I am torn between asking for the 24hr rest for his stomach and a nausea, diarrhea suppressant. I am confused because I don't know how common it is for symptoms to only show for a few hours the first day and then .... disappear. Internet .... a gift and a curse. I am feeling very frustrated and confused.


----------



## vom Eisenherz

I would not treat the diarrhea (at THIS point, since it's not explosive, debilitating, or bloody) so long as he's on fluids. Better out than in! I would, however, fast him. IMO, he should not be eating until he's had 24 hours with no vomiting whatsoever. 

He had a parvo test, right? It was positive? Was he vaccinated recently for it? Sorry, I may be mixing him up w/the other parvo puppy. What you're describing almost sounds more like Coccidia...

I have seen (not to scare you, but so you're aware) a sudden turn for the worse around 48 hours post-diagnosis. They crash hard, stay that way about a day, then gradually improve over the next 2. Vaccination makes a difference. I've "helped" several pups through parvo besides the 3 in my own litter that had parvo- 2 GSDs and my 2lb Chihuahua puppy.  I've tried a few adjustments to the protocol and I'm trying to communicate what helped the most. 

The vomiting you described initially definitely sounds like parvo, so brace yourself for a downturn and please don't lose hope. It may not happen, and even if it does, he may not die. I honestly would not worry about Caleb and would hold this poor, sick baby as much as you can. Give Caleb Parvaid in the preventive dose for your own peace of mind. 

Please keep us posted as you've been doing and feel free to ask any questions you may have about my experience (God, I wish I had none!!!). I'll help you any way I can...but I do not speak passable Mandarin.


----------



## vom Eisenherz

Another thing I used is Diarsanyl. You can check that out online and discuss it with the vet. You need to be careful dosing meds and the timing of the Diarsanyl because it will block absorption. 

A vet who does a lot of shelter work taught me that trick. He also uses Tamiflu at first positive snap test.


----------



## middleofnowhere

Thanks for providing the detail that you do on your pups progress. I can sympathize with your confusion and frustration. It is incredibly difficult to figure out the right course of action for an issue. 

One reason I log into this site is to see how your pup is doing. I'm pulling for him.

BTW I only caught on that you were not in NA by your fairly recent post that touched on translation/English/Mandrin. And rereading your initial post I see that is my fault. I think board members need to be reminded that you are in China and not everything may be available.

Also, reading your first post I see that you took the pup out for a walk. Here we are cautioned about walking our pups off our property or much of anywhere until they are fully immunized against parvo. (This happens at about 18 - 20 weeks of age - 2 weeks after last parvo shot). It surfaced in the US in the 1980s and caught us off guard. A lot of dogs died, a lot of puppies died. Nasty stuff.


----------



## Carter12

*Testing*

Carter was given a fecal test after I took him in, they then did a CBC (blood draw). What I did not find out until 10 on Thursday night was that the first two blood tests were inconclusive and should have been redone. So though the last test (done today around 4pm) is acturate and correct we have no true comparative data to confirm diagnosis of Parvo or mark CBC changes. To be honest I don't know enough about what the other looks like, would it give a false positive on Parvo test?


----------



## vom Eisenherz

Ok, I'm confused. Parvo test is a quick snap test- when you said "swap" in your first post, did you mean snap possibly or swab? How did they administer the test that determined he had parvo? With a snap, they take a fecal sample, put it on this little "snappy thingy," pour the solution on it, then snap it and wait for dots to show up- I think 3 is positive and 2 is neg if I remember correctly. 

What happened that you're worried about a false positive? And, was he vaccinated? If so, for what? Was it a single MLV or combo shot? 

Recently vaccinated pups can sometimes, though very rarely w/new technology, throw a false positive. I have had pups (one I imported was VERY sick) with coccidia who model parvo, and the treatment is similar, so people think they beat parvo, when they never really had parvo. Do you see what I'm saying? If it's coccidia, a different approach would be better, ie, Albon or Corid instead of the metro,but there really is no cure for coccidia, either, so with the supportive care he's receiving, he'll likely be fine either way. 

Were his stools mucousy? What color?


----------



## Carter12

they swabbed his mouth, eyes, and rectum *Canine Parvo Virus Antibody CPV-Ab *was positive 
CPV: Positive 
CDV: Negative 
CCV: Negative


----------



## Carter12

I don't know if he was vaccinated sellers, here, aren't honest for the most part so you have to take what they say with a grain of salt. The test you described is what he got they should have confirmed with a blood test but technically they didn't because the blood test was inconclusive sample was wrong or something so the readings were off. Vomit and diarrhea weren't smelly, however the diarrhea did have a mucus quality to it and was light brown in color. Again no blood though and after presenting with symptoms for about 2 or 3 hours they didn't reappear until he was fed within the same 24 hour period. Behavior wise was acting odd and unCarter like (laying about no real movement when his temperature was take rectally)


----------



## Carter12

middleofnowhere said:


> Also, reading your first post I see that you took the pup out for a walk. Here we are cautioned about walking our pups off our property or much of anywhere until they are fully immunized against parvo. (This happens at about 18 - 20 weeks of age - 2 weeks after last parvo shot). It surfaced in the US in the 1980s and caught us off guard. A lot of dogs died, a lot of puppies died. Nasty stuff.


I am from the States. When I say took the puppies for a walk the older one, Caleb, walk (closer to a run) the younger, Carter, was carried. I didn't think Carter could keep up with Caleb. Caleb is use to a very intense fast pace for a least an hour. In the end it was probably something I did that it exposed him to it. Just can't think of what.


----------



## Saphire

Possibly cross contamination from older dog ? The older dog has immunity so wouldn't be affected?

Just a guess.


----------



## Carter12

*Day 4*

Day 4 Friday
At 11:50pm last night he had diarrhea and it was like water. 8am this morning urinated and it was a dark yellow. At 10am he vomited and had diarrhea. I arrived as about 11:30am with Caleb in tow as I had taken the day off to spend with Carter, but I didn't want to leave the big dog home. Upon arrival the doctor was ready to answer some questions, but not prepared for how much research I had done. We discussed the fact that he had in fact had only one conclusive blood test. He presented me with another test done earlier in the morning, but thanks to the night nurse I was able to see that this test too was inconclusive. The test in question said that the white blood was really low and the red blood was low as well. He tried to explain that it was due to the virus. I was not buying it but decided to force the issue of a blood transfusion using Caleb as a donator ( an expensive procedure) but first I would require at least one more conclusive blood work up on Carter. He agreed. He also agreed to stop feeding Carter until the vomiting stops. He put Carter on *Cimetidine 50mg *to protect his stomach from the bile his stomach is now producing. He also put him on *Glucose Saline IV 25ml/hr *to counter the removal of food and oral liquids. 
Carters morning vitals Temperature: 38.6 C, Heart Rate: 108, Respiratory Rate: 24, Capillary Refill Time [In Sec.]: <2s 
12:05pm I see Carter he is alert holding up his head and tracking me with his eye. There was diarrhea in his cage at 12:05pm and the shirt was soiled I believe it was vomit. I changed into all white grabbed the bleach and started to clean. I requested clean pads and hot water I also requested a heating pad. I grabbed the new shirt I brought with me I placed the heating pad between two sterile clothes and placed Carter on top. I then cleaned his cage and got rid of anything I deemed stale and old. During this time Carter was watching me intently and following me with his head he would attempt to stand and I would place him back down. Then put him back in his cage leaned in and talked to him until he sleeps. At 2:00pm they do a blood draw. At 3:45pm he has diarrhea that is mucus filled and urinates about 65 ml. They collect a fecal sample to test for parasites, the microscopic test comes back negative. He is alert head is up but not moving around really. 4pm diarrhea like water brownish and transparent. 4:10pm he has diarrhea again less in volume but still very watery. 5:20pm he vomits it is a yellowish color. In none of his expulsions is blood present. 5:25pm the blood test results are in his white blood cell count is up from the last conclusive test he had. He is still in the normal range (dead center), and not in the low end as the inconclusive test showed (thanks night nurse for teaching me to tell the difference between a conclusive and inconclusive print out). 5:45pm Carter appears to be feeling better with a huge burst of energy he begins to whine howl and go up on his hind legs. I ask the nurse to take his temperature while he is active and he is at 40.2 C, higher perhaps due to the heating pad. He seems to want to play. His tail is wagging furiously he is licking at the nurse. Carter begins to bite at the IV site ( had them remove the collar as I was there and don't really think the weight is all that comfortable or helpful). After the nurse comes out of the room we stand side by side and look on in bafflement as for the next 20 mins Carter leaps and yips. He sits with his head held high as only a GS can. He is given a shot of *Potassium* (I am unsure of the dosage) at 7:20pm. Then he crashes energy spent- he sleeps . At 7:30pm I leave to take Caleb home. 
I return for my night visit at 9:45pm. Carter had diarrhea again at 8:11pm. I held him and talked to him for an hour (noticed he is shedding a lot) before placing him back in his cage for the night at 10:55. At 12am he will have his fluids again switched to a pure *Saline IV 17ml/hr.* Have decided that the next 48 hours will tell. I don't want him to be in pain and this seems like a lot to put a 9 week old body through.
Carters evening vitals Temperature: 39.7 C, Heart Rate: 120, Respiratory Rate: 44, Capillary Refill Time [In Sec.]: <2s


----------



## huntergreen

carter, following this closely. can't pretend to know how hard this is for you. as for putting this little guy through all this, i would give the pup every chance at life as you are. still hoping for a successful out come for your pup.


----------



## LifeofRiley

huntergreen said:


> carter, following this closely. can't pretend to know how hard this is for you. as for putting this little guy through all this, i would give the pup every chance at life as you are. still hoping for a successful out come for your pup.


Carter, I too, am following your thread closely. I agree with huntergreen.

Wishing you and your pup all the best!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Sending all my best to your and your pup. I hope he pulls through.


----------



## selzer

Pulling for little Carter.


----------



## trcy

I'm pulling for Carter too.


----------



## abigailcichosz

Currently going through parvo with my pup too, so I know how you're feeling. Tomorrow mine will have been in hospital for a week.

Never ending nightmare.


----------



## Angelina03

Carter, I'm following as well, always hoping to read good news. Hope your little baby pulls through. Thanks for all the detailed updates. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vom Eisenherz

I'm still confused. Sorry. We don't KNOW that he has parvo? He had yet another inconclusive test? How do we know, then, that he doesn't have coccidia and you're spending thousands for something that Albon or Corid would fix at your home?

I thought he had a conclusive swab/snap test for parvo? 

Symptom-wise, he could have coccidia, imo. It can be hard to detect, as not every stool will show oocysts.

BTW, Metronidazole can cause that dark urine you mention, as can simple dehydration. I'm sorry you're going through this, and sorry YOU had to ask to not feed him while he's still vomiting! Sheesh.


----------



## trcy

vom Eisenherz said:


> I'm still confused. Sorry. We don't KNOW that he has parvo? He had yet another inconclusive test? How do we know, then, that he doesn't have coccidia and you're spending thousands for something that Albon or Corid would fix at your home?
> 
> I thought he had a conclusive swab/snap test for parvo?
> 
> Symptom-wise, he could have coccidia, imo. It can be hard to detect, as not every stool will show oocysts.
> 
> BTW, Metronidazole can cause that dark urine you mention, as can simple dehydration. I'm sorry you're going through this, and sorry YOU had to ask to not feed him while he's still vomiting! Sheesh.


I thought the inconclusive tests had to do with white blood count.....maybe I misread. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carter12

*Day 5*

Day 5 Saturday 
I decided to stay the night with Carter so here is what I saw. 12:20am diarrhea 5 ml looks yellow and watery but there is no vomit. I hold him til he sleeps humming softly, I think he likes the vibrations. At 4:05am diarrhea 10 ml looks yellow however his attitude is better than before he can stand up and walk around. I cuddle him a bit and talk to him about what his life will be like when we leave the hospital. He tries to bite at the IV tube. He and I doze off for a while. Around 10:00am diarrhea 10ml looks yellow and watery but he has an appetite. At 11:07 fed diet approved soft food 2 tablespoons he eats but doesn't want to drink. I get his favorite ball to see if he might be interested, he isn't. In addition to the *Ringer's Solution *(not a Saline solution as originally thought) *18ml/hr,* he is put on a *feed schedule of 2tbsp/4hr.* 
Morning vitals; Temperature 38.6 C, Heart Rate 96 Respiratory Rate: 32, Capillary Refill Time [In Sec.]: less than 2 sec
12:00pm Carter is active and eager to move around tail is wagging he urinated 16ml. At 2:00pm urinated 10ml, fed he is happy ( the last time they fed him Day 2 he was extremely lethargic) and very alert even to the sounds outside the room, tracking movements of others exploring the room. He does seem to gag a bit but no vomiting. 4pm is out of the cage and curious about everything around him nibbling on anything that will fit in his mouth. At 6pm urinated 11ml but no bowel movement he was intently searching for the can of food. At this time they also decrease the rate of the *Ringer's Solution to 15ml/hr*. I leave at 6:15pm go home and sleep, Caleb is spending the day and night with a friend. If Carter has a good night and day tomorrow I will bring him home on Monday. 
Evening vitals Temperature 38.9 C, Heart Rate 112 Respiratory Rate: 52, Capillary Refill Time [In Sec.]: less than 2 sec
The first blood test was inconclusive which was to tell us two things 1.) if he did indeed have Parvo 2.) if the disease was suppressing his immune system. 
They are doing a more comprehensive fecal test so we will see.


----------



## Carter12

vom Eisenherz said:


> .
> 
> BTW, Metronidazole can cause that dark urine you mention, as can simple dehydration. I'm sorry you're going through this, and sorry YOU had to ask to not feed him while he's still vomiting! Sheesh.


This is China even if he knew he was wrong he has to look like he was right. At this point I think of it like physics .... a person that is incorrect will remain incorrect until informed by an outside force.... I mean source.


----------



## vom Eisenherz

You have a wonderful attitude and amazing dedication to your pup. I have no doubt that you're helping his recovery. Everything you're describing sounds like a bad case of coccidia, to me. Some call it "stress diarrhea" in that it shows up usually a couple days after you bring a new pup home. I've learned not to panic that it's parvo and first treat for coccidia...but it's hard not to panic when a tiny pup you just got has watery diarrhea and vomits! 

It's possible to have both parvo and coccidia, and I'm not saying he doesn't have parvo, just that it does not follow my experience with parvo (3 pups) and a few things don't add up. I'm a little surprised they didn't try a coccidia treatment first or alongside parvo treatment. 

I laughed at your comment about it being China and he has to look right even if he knows he's wrong.  Again, you have a great attitude and a very lucky pup!


----------



## huntergreen

your description sounds encouraging tonight.


----------



## OriginalWacky

I'm really hoping that your pup comes flying through this, and is home with you soon.


----------



## rainy5

My pup had coccidia when she came home we used food grade de and Alot of fresh organic blueberries and good probiotics and it was gone really quick the vet said it worked better than the usual prescription she said she would have needed two rounds of that usually. I used alot of probiotics and cranberry powder I bought at a dog health food store. I even let her lick a spoon full of raw local honey. Any natural remedies that are antifungal and antibacterial I used including organic coconut oil and organic turmeric for the two weeks I gave it two her. I wanted to build her immune system and her gut for good bacteria. I will say my pup didn't have parvo. I bleached the bowls for the first few weeks every night at the end of the day. Cleaned the cage and if we went to pick stuff up at petsmart we didn't bring our shoes into the house at all til she was older. Any toys that were bought were washed with bleach before we gave them to her and washed with soap and vinegar. I have a steam mop also. I have heard horror stories about parvo so we were very careful. Beside my husand is a medic. I am a clean freak anyway.\
I hope your pup gets better soon.


----------



## Chip18

Hope he's doing Ok still. If it is Parvo and he can make it pass 2 weeks he'll probably pull through. We lost a Brindle Boxer pup to Parvo in 2001 got her at 6 weeks she was gone at 8 weeks. Hidie she was a brave little trooper. 

Her brother did pull through, I was kinda hoping the Parvo thing was gone, yeah kinda silly.


----------



## vom Eisenherz

Rainy, bleach doesn't kill coccidia. Ammonia does. Bleach kills parvo. Most pups can get over coccidia by themselves, so the nutrients you gave surely helped and the DE is likely helped with carrying toxins and parasites out of the body, but the dog's own immune system got it over coccidia. All the most common medications do is stop them from reproducing enough for the pup's immune system to catch up and beat them. There are newer ones, mostly designed for horses, that supposedly actually kill the oocysts but they're not used widely.


----------



## Carter12

Carter has an respiratory infection. White blood count at 2.8 the vet told me the lowest he had ever seen a puppy come back from was 1.2.... too upset to blog tonight sorry


----------



## middleofnowhere

I keep hoping for good news! What a rough time for you and your pup!


----------



## Angelina03

So sorry. I'm keeping hope for that so loved baby. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoSailGo

Poor Carter. Will keep him in my thoughts along with my own boy. Lots of things to wish upon a star for this week.


----------



## IllinoisNative

Carter12 said:


> Carter has an respiratory infection. White blood count at 2.8 the vet told me the lowest he had ever seen a puppy come back from was 1.2.... too upset to blog tonight sorry


It is so scary to have your puppy go through this. My puppy also had parvo at nine weeks about ten years ago. The vet had him a week and he pulled through. He lived until ten years old and I miss him every day.

I wish you many long years with your baby.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

he is in my thoughts


----------



## rainy5

vom Eisenherz- Thank you I didn't know bleach would not work. Good to know to keep our second one healthy when we find a breeder which I feel comfortable with. 

I pray carter does better soon.


----------



## Allie512

Carter is in our thoughts as are you.


----------



## huntergreen

sorry to hear, still hoping for a good outcome.


----------



## LifeofRiley

Hi Carter12,

It worries me that we didn't hear from you today. How is your pup doing? Hope all is well.


----------



## huntergreen

yes it is worrying that he has not posted today,


----------



## AkariKuragi

Hoping all is well. : (


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carter12

*Day 6*

Day 6 Sunday 
It was a very bad day for Carter. Breathing without heaving (dry heaves) is impossible for him. Carter can barely move and it takes a lot of effort. He won't drink and he won't eat. His gums have turned gray. His heart rate has slowed to between 40 and 68(which is really slow). His CBC (blood work) is depressing to read. It is telling me that his red blood is way below range and his white blood is a t a 2. 3 the normal range is 6 to 17 he is at a 2! He has a respiratory infection from the immune suppression of the virus and the IV fluids. Carter is coughing with his whole body. A yellow mucus is coming from his nose. We remove him from the IV. He is not vomiting and they we are watching for diarrhea (because he is not drinking or eating him losing any nutrients is really bad). The goal is to keep him off the IV as long as possible. However at around 4pm the diarrhea happens and he has to go back on the Ringer's Solution IV (they drop the rate to *9ml/hr*). 
When I come for my evening visit after work he seems worse if that is possible. The night nurse meets me at the door to inform that he is bad. Worse than his last dip. My heart drops Carter can barely move, but has to sit up to try and breathe ... it is a painful sight, I ask whether we are doing more harm than good. I get upset and Carter tries to put his head on my forearm, I guess in comfort. I am shocked due to the fact he can not breathe without heaving, he can keep his eyes open for longer than 2mins at a time and there are moments, brief moments, but moment none the less where he stops breathing altogether, yet he comforts me. I know he is in pain more than I think I should allow in a 9 week old pup. I decide that if he is not any better in 48 hours I will end his suffering.


----------



## trcy

I'm so sorry. Sending tons of support and positive thoughts!


----------



## my boy diesel

are they sure it is not distemper...??


----------



## trcy

my boy diesel said:


> are they sure it is not distemper...??


Riley was on an IV for four days and ended up getting pneumonia.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Well  that made me cry to read, i am hoping Carter is better within 48 hours.


----------



## Carter12

*Day 7*

DAY 7 Monday
I am greeted at the door by everyone in the clinic it seems Carter is on an up swing. He is eating (dry food about a palm at a time) eagerly, he is also drinking on his own so the IV has once again been removed. They are again monitoring him for diarrhea but thus far (as of 11:46am) none has occurred. His last diarrhea episode was 11:32pm the day before. They told me they will run a CBC at 1pm and call me with the results by 2pm. Carter is standing in his cage when I come up the stairs his tail is wagging. As we have seen this before I cannot get 100% excited yet. I am told that if his white blood count is up AND no vomiting (it has now been two days since his last vomiting episode) or diarrhea happens he can come off the *Metronidazole*. Fully alert and aware. 
His heart rate is now 120 (very good)
At 2pm I get the results that his white blood count is at 4.4 (I dance a little at the results).For my evening visit. The night nurse is eager to tell he is eating but there has been diarrhea so he is back on the IV. He is however still eating happily. Carter is also still moving about in search of food. He won't drink the water though. I have some bread (plain bland bread) for Caleb. I decide to see if I can submerge a few small (very small the size of the pad of my pinkie) pieces of the bread in his water and get it drenched after he gets the scent maybe he will drink to get it. We try and it works. We now have a method to get him to voluntarily drink (the past two days we have been forcing him to drink for the most part using the needless syringe 50ml). He is still coughing and panting for breath, but everything else seems good. Carter's heart is pumping strong and blood flow has increased. His gums are now a greyish-pink. I leave with his sweatshirt in tow ( I have had to bring numerous clothing items to replace others as they get soiled) to be washed bleached and returned. I am hesitantly optimistic.


----------



## Sunflowers

Good grief, what a roller coaster. Good thoughts for you and Carter.


----------



## trcy

That sounds positive. I hope the little guy pulls through. 

Have they given him any probiotics? I have no knowledge of the treatment for parvo, but when my dog had diarrhea for a few days I was provided with a proboitoc gel to replace the good bacteria in his stomach.


----------



## AkariKuragi

I'm glad to hear he is doing better! I really hope that what he is on the final upswing and finally gets better! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carter12

*Day 8*

Day 8 
I wait as long as possible before going to check on Carter. I hope that they have run a CBC on him if I can hold out. I walk in to all smiles. He is up and mobile. Thanks to the bread he is now drinking (they also put his dry food in a least 20ml of water). His heart rate is 140 (you can smile ... I did). I am in luck they have run a CBC his white blood count is 8.2 and his red blood count has gone up as well (they caution me that if his white blood goes above normal that is a good sign as it means his body is fighting the respiratory infection). Carter's stool is soft and yellow also a good sign as we can now stop the *Metronidazole and the one that starts with a C *(see previous posts used to control the acid in the stomach). Carter is still on *Synulox *to help fight the infection. Carter greets me by jumping against the glass and sitting proudly. He gives me further encouragement when he lets out loud whines and whimpers, he was previously unable to do so. 
I nearly skip to work. 
My evening visit goes well as he is again full of energy and they have been using the bread to get him to drink BOWLS of water. I am able to feed him dinner, which he gobbles up enthusiastically. The best news is the port they have been leaving in just in case he has to go back on the IV is out. He is discharging a yellow mucus from his nose but breathing much easier and though panting at times no longer heaving. All his vitals with the exception of his respiratory rate(given the infection that is to be expected) have substantially improved almost normalized. CARTER WILL BE HOME ON FRIDAY!!!!! Grounded (no outdoor time, he will have to live vicariously through Caleb) and unable to leave the house for a month until he is fully vaccinated but home!!!! (unless he takes a turn for the worse this is my last post on this thread) ... I hope our struggle helps some know what to expect even though every case is different. Parvo does not equal automatic death for a two month old puppy, but it can be very scary to go through. It is often touch and go. It also seems to take longer to heal than older dogs (at least in our case). Thank you all for sticking through this with me and all the positive support and advice. 
All my love, 
Naomi, Caleb, and the battle weary but war won Carter!


----------



## Carter12

we are looking into goat's milk or yoghurt both for good bacteria and weight gain. He is at 4kg he should be at 9kg.


----------



## Saphire

Fantastic!!!!! 

I am so happy for all of you...praying for a quick recovery.


----------



## bill

GreAt news!


----------



## Helios

Wow!!! I'm so glad everything turned out to be okay. Good thoughts for you and Carter.


----------



## middleofnowhere

I am so glad to hear this.


----------



## Angelina03

I'm so, so happy. What a fighter that baby is. I bet your attention and love made all the difference. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

YAY! I am so happy for you both. My heart ached for you and that baby. Yay Carter!


----------



## AkariKuragi

Yay I'm so happy! I actually teared up! XD I'm so glad he made it through. : )


----------



## selzer

awesome! he turned the corner. I am so glad it sounds so good.


----------



## huntergreen

very good to hear, will expect a new thread including pictures.


----------



## LifeofRiley

huntergreen said:


> very good to hear, will expect a new thread including pictures.


I second that! And, the pictures must include both Carter and Caleb!

Great news about your pup!


----------



## GatorBytes

Look into "Seacure"

http://www.becauseofbuddy.com/image...UP_-_Whole_Dog_Journal_Article_April_2003.pdf


----------



## GoSailGo

Yay!!! Pretty amazing to read the whole battle. So glad he is getting better.


----------



## trcy

Wonderful news! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## madis

Yay! I am so happy for you!!!! Thank you for keeping us all informed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rainy5

That is great news. So glad to hear the good news.


----------



## Chip18

Glad to hear he is doing well! Might want to check with the Vet but back in the day with our girl our vet told us that fighting with Parvo damages the walls of the heart. Sadly we never got a chance to deal with that.

So ask your vet about it, I was under a lot of stress at the time so maybe I misunderstood her?


----------



## Jackie luna

vom Eisenherz said:


> I've never fed my parvo pups until the first 48-72 hours is past and they show interest in eating on their own. If they're that down and out (and they can be nearly comatose and still pull through), I just keep in mind that they can go we
> eks without food, but need electrolytes and hydration. I give them sub-q fluids several times per day, hourly enemas with a special tea I made, and plenty of electrolytes via Pedialyte, but their guts are going through an awful lot and I don't think digesting food helps. The body needs to fast to heal. Their intestines are shedding...food isn't what they need. They need rest and fluids and meds to prevent secondary infection.
> 
> I use Parvaid and make tea with it also, and between the enemas and sub-q fluids, I haven't lost one yet (knock on wood). I hope I never have to do it again, but I pulled 3 through with no crazy vet bills.
> 
> When they're better, I start with little bits of cooked liver and white rice, canned chicken and white rice, progressing to ground beef and rice and a probiotics until they're back on track.
> 
> Best of luck to your little pup. Visit him often! Depression and confusion at being in the hospital will not help, so the more time you can spend with him, the better. I cuddled mine a lot. It seemed to help. My vet hates to hospitalize parvo pups; he firmly believes if the owner is at all medically-savvy, the pups are better off at home under their owner's care and following his instructions than in an unfamiliar place.


I bought my puppy Luna home yesterday after 5 days.I agree what you were saying with regards to a pup being in hospital and not being in familiar surroundings.I was told I could not go in and sit with my puppy but I could see that she could hardly move she looked scared weak and it was breaking my heart.I went and bought an all in one suit with gloves and plastic hair wear so I couldn't pass anymore germs on to her immune system was low.They said I was the first person they have allowed after my insistance to go sit with her.I stayed an hour with Luna on my lap on the floor I talked and sang to her letting her know she hadn't being abandoned.When the hospital called yesterday the following morning at 9, Luna was now eating on her own and very animated.I picked her up at 11 I bought her home I am now giving her an injection for the next couple of days for anti sickness she is on antibiotics for the next 7 days She is eating boiled rice and boiled chicken in small amounts. We have had the week from **** I took Luna in to the hospital on the first day of symptoms which were that she had being sick in the 

morning and within a couple of hours she had a temperature and was very lethargic .I didn't know what Parvo was and was told she had a 50 50 chance of survival.We are home now and I wish anyone who is going through this with there puppy all the best in the world.


----------



## Dalton 29100

vom Eisenherz said:


> I've never fed my parvo pups until the first 48-72 hours is past and they show interest in eating on their own. If they're that down and out (and they can be nearly comatose and still pull through), I just keep in mind that they can go weeks without food, but need electrolytes and hydration. I give them sub-q fluids several times per day, hourly enemas with a special tea I made, and plenty of electrolytes via Pedialyte, but their guts are going through an awful lot and I don't think digesting food helps. The body needs to fast to heal. Their intestines are shedding...food isn't what they need. They need rest and fluids and meds to prevent secondary infection.
> 
> I use Parvaid and make tea with it also, and between the enemas and sub-q fluids, I haven't lost one yet (knock on wood). I hope I never have to do it again, but I pulled 3 through with no crazy vet bills.
> 
> When they're better, I start with little bits of cooked liver and white rice, canned chicken and white rice, progressing to ground beef and rice and a probiotics until they're back on track.
> 
> Best of luck to your little pup. Visit him often! Depression and confusion at being in the hospital will not help, so the more time you can spend with him, the better. I cuddled mine a lot. It seemed to help. My vet hates to hospitalize parvo pups; he firmly believes if the owner is at all medically-savvy, the pups are better off at home under their owner's care and following his instructions than in an unfamiliar place.


How bad is the worse you have seen and they pull through


----------



## LuvShepherds

This thread is 8 years old and the OPs are not posting anymore.


----------



## Norwegian Elkhound (Zeus)

I’m glad to read your puppy pulled through. the reason i have sat here for over an hour reading this old thread is because i recently bought a 11 week old puppy (first puppy i have owned, others were my parents). he is a (so far) healthy norwegian elkhound. i read this thread because i was unaware of the dangers of parvo. the store did not tell me to be extra careful with him since he has only had one of his vaccines that protect against parvo. i bought him across the country from where i live so i had to fly him back with me when i returned home. stupidly (like i said, i didn’t know parvo was a thing) i took him to the puppy relief areas before we got on the plane and once we landed. obviously there was fecal matter from other dogs lingering around. when i got home with him, my mom and i were talking and she told me about an old dog we had when i was young that contracted parvo and died 3 days after first symptom. she told me not to let him walk around or really do anything before he was fully vaccinated for at least 2 weeks. so i got on google freaking out which only made my anxiety worse. reading that hospitalization gives the dog a fighting chance calmed my nerves a bit tho. he has shown no signs of parvo, but as of this comment it hasn’t even been 24 hours since he was in the relief center. i have no reason to suspect he has contracted parvo, but i already love this dog with everything in me and to have him get sick days after getting him would absolutely crush me. he goes for a checkup today (it’s 2:00 am right now). this will not lead to anything as far as calming my nerves because it hasn’t been 3 -10 days. he will go back next week however, symptoms or not, to be checked for parvo again. if he did contract it ( no symptoms yet came home and played with my parents dogs for at least an hour ) i want to catch it as absolutely soon as possible and start whatever it takes. i am fortunate enough to put him in the hospital if he has it and that is what i will do. he is knocked out cold beside me right now but he has had a long day flying and driving to his new home and playing with his new playmates, so i expected him to be out at the first chance he got. i will watch all of his movements closely and i’m hoping i can get a stool sample for the vet by tomorrow to take with me. i know to anyone who is reading this i sound a little crazy bc my dog hasn’t shown symptoms of the disease in any manner nor has it been long enough to tell if he has it, but typing it all out is making me feel better so i will continue. the dog relief areas - one was inside and fairly small and quite dirty honestly with dried feces and even some blood droplets on the ground so that is the one i am mainly worrying about, the other was outside so it wasn’t much i could see but i assume it was fairly the same condition. i would think anyone who doesn’t care enough to get their dogs fully vaccinated wouldn’t travel with them but you never know. my dog isn’t old enough to be fully vac yet but he will receive them as the dates come i assure the reader that. he was quiet on the plane in his little carry on kennel i got from walmart for him, he sat in the seat between my girlfriend and i, never making as much as a whimper in there. it was a 4 hour flight with about a 1 1/2 drive home considering i stopped for food and fed him as well then we stopped when he got a little fussy so he could use the restroom at a gas station. i may be overreacting but considering how severe parvo is, i am not taking a chance on my new baby’s health. but reading your ups and downs with your dog made me nervous as well as hopeful. as i have stated dozens of times i have no proof that he has it, but i won’t feel 100% certain until about a week from today with no symptoms. he is as sweet as can be and as playful as a puppy can get. he ran and jumped at my parents old english bulldog and their johnson bulldog, even their oldest dog (lab/pit mix) came out to say hi and play and he never leaves his bed! zeus jumped and played with them like he was as big as they were. all dogs have been fully vaccinated and are checked regularly (not the old one, he doesn’t leave the house and just lays around) these dogs have been with me their entire lives, the johnson was the size of my zeus when we got him and he now weighs close to 80 pounds and he’s not even a year old yet! huge dog and clumsy. i remember he was not even potty trained when we got him. thinking back on his size, it baffles me to see how big he is now. he’s stronger than me! his neck is as big around as mine, perhaps bigger! he gets a little too excited tho so i didn’t let him come close to zeus for long in fear that he would chase zeus and step on him, breaking his ribs or legs. he is huge and zeus is tiny. but if you made it this far comment and let me know so i know someone is reading my vent on here lol. it makes me feel better to stumble across this thread seeing how random people can come together and support a stranger they have never met. i hope i can find some people to listen to my dogs story if the worst happens with parvo. i am thinking of the worst case scenario right now which is never good, but i just fear for my dogs health. the store will reimburse me with a new dog if something happens to zeus so soon but i don’t want that. i’m attached to him and i only want him to be healthy. no new dog will take the pain away if something happens to him. i won’t accept it if it comes to that. i fear for how i would react in a situation like yours, especially with a worse outcome. i am only 21 and have only had this dog for about 2 days but i love him like a son. God help me if he contracted parvo. but, no symptoms yet nothing to indicate parvo in just paranoid because of him being out so much today in different locations without being fully vaccinated. if you don’t hear from me again, my dog is healthy as can be, but if i come back to this thread, my worst nightmare has come true. either way pray for my dogs continued good health and pray he gets the chance to grow up and be daddy’s big and strong little guy. that’s all i want in life right now. i just graduated college and started a career in my study as well as working on my online business i have been doing since the start of 2021, but all that will come second to him. my dog as of now doesn’t have parvo (no symptoms at least) but i just needed to type to calm my nerves because i have been researching for hours and that has done nothing but make me twice as paranoid. thank you if you read all this. message me or however this works and let me know if you want an update in a week or so and i will gladly keep you up to date on what zeus is doing and tell you all the good things. my dog is healthy and i’m very positive he will stay that way, especially after venting on here and getting it all out. thanks and sorry this is so long i’ve just been worrying myself to the point of almost literally getting sick to my stomach and crying, thinking of the worst. i always think optimistically and positively but tonight i’ve had a hard time doing that so this has made me feel better. he will stay healthy and now that i know about parvo, he will stay in my arms, never touching anything but the inside of my car (to and from vet) and the inside of my house (clear of parvo because all dogs have vac and are extremely healthy). thanks again and i apologize for the length.


----------



## Norwegian Elkhound (Zeus)

^^ dog that died from parvo was a lab puppy, not old. the way it came off made him sound old but i’m saying he was an old dog we had back in the day, i don’t remember him much. he contracted parvo from my step dads shoe who had unknowing been in contact with a dog with parvo at a friends house. horrible horrible case but shows how contagious and dangerous parvo is.


----------



## Hartpuppy

Norwegian Elkhound (Zeus) said:


> I’m glad to read your puppy pulled through. the reason i have sat here for over an hour reading this old thread is because i recently bought a 11 week old puppy (first puppy i have owned, others were my parents). he is a (so far) healthy norwegian elkhound. i read this thread because i was unaware of the dangers of parvo. the store did not tell me to be extra careful with him since he has only had one of his vaccines that protect against parvo. i bought him across the country from where i live so i had to fly him back with me when i returned home. stupidly (like i said, i didn’t know parvo was a thing) i took him to the puppy relief areas before we got on the plane and once we landed. obviously there was fecal matter from other dogs lingering around. when i got home with him, my mom and i were talking and she told me about an old dog we had when i was young that contracted parvo and died 3 days after first symptom. she told me not to let him walk around or really do anything before he was fully vaccinated for at least 2 weeks. so i got on google freaking out which only made my anxiety worse. reading that hospitalization gives the dog a fighting chance calmed my nerves a bit tho. he has shown no signs of parvo, but as of this comment it hasn’t even been 24 hours since he was in the relief center. i have no reason to suspect he has contracted parvo, but i already love this dog with everything in me and to have him get sick days after getting him would absolutely crush me. he goes for a checkup today (it’s 2:00 am right now). this will not lead to anything as far as calming my nerves because it hasn’t been 3 -10 days. he will go back next week however, symptoms or not, to be checked for parvo again. if he did contract it ( no symptoms yet came home and played with my parents dogs for at least an hour ) i want to catch it as absolutely soon as possible and start whatever it takes. i am fortunate enough to put him in the hospital if he has it and that is what i will do. he is knocked out cold beside me right now but he has had a long day flying and driving to his new home and playing with his new playmates, so i expected him to be out at the first chance he got. i will watch all of his movements closely and i’m hoping i can get a stool sample for the vet by tomorrow to take with me. i know to anyone who is reading this i sound a little crazy bc my dog hasn’t shown symptoms of the disease in any manner nor has it been long enough to tell if he has it, but typing it all out is making me feel better so i will continue. the dog relief areas - one was inside and fairly small and quite dirty honestly with dried feces and even some blood droplets on the ground so that is the one i am mainly worrying about, the other was outside so it wasn’t much i could see but i assume it was fairly the same condition. i would think anyone who doesn’t care enough to get their dogs fully vaccinated wouldn’t travel with them but you never know. my dog isn’t old enough to be fully vac yet but he will receive them as the dates come i assure the reader that. he was quiet on the plane in his little carry on kennel i got from walmart for him, he sat in the seat between my girlfriend and i, never making as much as a whimper in there. it was a 4 hour flight with about a 1 1/2 drive home considering i stopped for food and fed him as well then we stopped when he got a little fussy so he could use the restroom at a gas station. i may be overreacting but considering how severe parvo is, i am not taking a chance on my new baby’s health. but reading your ups and downs with your dog made me nervous as well as hopeful. as i have stated dozens of times i have no proof that he has it, but i won’t feel 100% certain until about a week from today with no symptoms. he is as sweet as can be and as playful as a puppy can get. he ran and jumped at my parents old english bulldog and their johnson bulldog, even their oldest dog (lab/pit mix) came out to say hi and play and he never leaves his bed! zeus jumped and played with them like he was as big as they were. all dogs have been fully vaccinated and are checked regularly (not the old one, he doesn’t leave the house and just lays around) these dogs have been with me their entire lives, the johnson was the size of my zeus when we got him and he now weighs close to 80 pounds and he’s not even a year old yet! huge dog and clumsy. i remember he was not even potty trained when we got him. thinking back on his size, it baffles me to see how big he is now. he’s stronger than me! his neck is as big around as mine, perhaps bigger! he gets a little too excited tho so i didn’t let him come close to zeus for long in fear that he would chase zeus and step on him, breaking his ribs or legs. he is huge and zeus is tiny. but if you made it this far comment and let me know so i know someone is reading my vent on here lol. it makes me feel better to stumble across this thread seeing how random people can come together and support a stranger they have never met. i hope i can find some people to listen to my dogs story if the worst happens with parvo. i am thinking of the worst case scenario right now which is never good, but i just fear for my dogs health. the store will reimburse me with a new dog if something happens to zeus so soon but i don’t want that. i’m attached to him and i only want him to be healthy. no new dog will take the pain away if something happens to him. i won’t accept it if it comes to that. i fear for how i would react in a situation like yours, especially with a worse outcome. i am only 21 and have only had this dog for about 2 days but i love him like a son. God help me if he contracted parvo. but, no symptoms yet nothing to indicate parvo in just paranoid because of him being out so much today in different locations without being fully vaccinated. if you don’t hear from me again, my dog is healthy as can be, but if i come back to this thread, my worst nightmare has come true. either way pray for my dogs continued good health and pray he gets the chance to grow up and be daddy’s big and strong little guy. that’s all i want in life right now. i just graduated college and started a career in my study as well as working on my online business i have been doing since the start of 2021, but all that will come second to him. my dog as of now doesn’t have parvo (no symptoms at least) but i just needed to type to calm my nerves because i have been researching for hours and that has done nothing but make me twice as paranoid. thank you if you read all this. message me or however this works and let me know if you want an update in a week or so and i will gladly keep you up to date on what zeus is doing and tell you all the good things. my dog is healthy and i’m very positive he will stay that way, especially after venting on here and getting it all out. thanks and sorry this is so long i’ve just been worrying myself to the point of almost literally getting sick to my stomach and crying, thinking of the worst. i always think optimistically and positively but tonight i’ve had a hard time doing that so this has made me feel better. he will stay healthy and now that i know about parvo, he will stay in my arms, never touching anything but the inside of my car (to and from vet) and the inside of my house (clear of parvo because all dogs have vac and are extremely healthy). thanks again and i apologize for the length.


We have a 9wk old puppy I noticed about a week after we brought home she stopped eating and drinking. I took to the vet immediately and she has parvo Luckily we caught it very early so we are treating at home with anti nausea meds probiotics and fluids under the skin. She is doing great and on the road to recovery quickly. The earlier you catch it the better off your pup will be. It sounds like your on top of it. Your pup will do great.


----------

